

My friend made an iphone game, just felt like sharing it, HUNGRY MONSTRS [VIDEO] - thomasdavis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xnli9E3GZU4

======
chapel
I enjoy games that utilize the power of the platform, this looks like a fun
game that plays well with multitouch. Hopefully there is more to it though, at
least increased complexity and gameplay challenges.

------
jesusabdullah
Oh wow, this would be SWEET with a TUIO-enabled multitouch. Imagine dragging
like fifteen of those guys around at once. It'd be epic.

